# FreeBSD + darktable + Nikon D5100



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's how to get you Nikon D5100 (and probably all sorts of other cameras) to cooperate with graphics/darktable on FreeBSD:

1) Verify that you camera is supported
1.1) Install graphics/gphoto2
1.2) Attach you camera to you Computer with usb cable.
1.3) run `gphoto --auto-detect` as root
The output should be similar to this

```
Model                          Port                                            
----------------------------------------------------------
Nikon DSC D5100 (PTP mode)     usb:002,002
```
2) Install graphics/darktable

3) Configure FreeBSD device rules
3.1) Figure out usb device to which camera is attached

```
$ dmesg
...
ugen2.2: <NIKON> at usbus2
$ ls -lFh /dev/ugen2.2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     9B 10 Jan 22:50 /dev/ugen2.2@ -> usb/2.2.0
```
3.2) Add this rule to /dev/devfs.rules

```
add path usb/2.2.0 mode 0660 group operator
```
Anyone know any better way to achieve this?

Make sure you're in *operator* group.

4) Reboot

You're done. If you open darktable you should be able to find you camera with "import -> scan for devices"

I was very happy to find out that my new camera worked with FreeBSD 

References:
http://www.darktable.org/usermanual/ch04s04.html.php
devfs.rules(5)

P.S.
After you configure FreeBSD you can also use graphics/fusefs-gphotofs to access files on camera.
just mount it with.

```
$ gphotofs ~/mnt
```

Note that *vfs.usermount=1* must be set in order to mount it to ~/mnt.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2014)

USB devices almost require using devd.conf(5) because they are dynamic.  It could even start programs and automatically download the files when the camera is connected.

I just use a card reader.  It's faster than the camera and doesn't run the battery down.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, I need to buy a card reader myself. However having the option to work directly with the camera can also be useful.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've accessed the pictures on a Nikon DSLR by CLI (see the off-topic subforum)  [ FreeBSD as photographers workstation ],  2012, where a small howto is posted within the thread.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 11, 2014)

Using FUSE is much easier. And faster, I presume.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2014)

I tested it with my Sony DSC-T10 and it works like a charm.

```
# gphoto2 --auto-detect
Modelo                         Puerto                                          
----------------------------------------------------------
Sony DSC-F707V (PTP mode)      usb:000,003     
Sony DSC-F707V (PTP mode)      usb:002,003
```
I added this rule in /etc/devfs.rules

```
% grep -i usb /etc/devfs.rules
add path 'usb/*' mode 0666 group operator
```
Thanks for this useful guide, @graudeejs  :e


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2015)

I've just tested this with my Sony a6000. It works.
You just need to set camera to PC Remote USB Connection mode (Menu -> Settings -> 4th tab -> USB Connection)


----------

